# My son, Oskar



## lolita1231 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello everybody 
So I have had Oskar for about two or three months (I realize this isn't long enough for him to really get used to things). I got him from a pet store which I'm not regretting because I love my baby, but he wasn't handled much and is always nervous. I've read numerous articles about how I can make him feel more comfortable and I'd really like to get some more pointers on what to do and not to do. I handle him a lot but if I move at all when holding him he will instantly curl up and hiss and click violently. He has never bit anyone on purpose. He is absolutely adorable and loves playing with people's hair and goes wild over meal worms. I just want to know how I can get him to settle down more... and also I'm not sure if I could do anything about it but when he gets in his wheel he doesn't stop to -ahem- relieve himself. Advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Your boy is adorable!
Most hedgies poop and pee while running on their wheels :lol: not really alot you can do to change that.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the only solution with him being nervous is just spending bonding time with him, I'm currently dealing with a girl who's very much the same, when I go to get her out of her cage she starts clicking at me and raises her quills. When I pick her up, I'm using a strip of fleece because she snaps right into a ball and goes into hardcore clicking, popping and hissing. Once we're settled in the computer chair, she'll settle down, come out of the ball and even chill and lay on me, though any movement she'll at least lower her visor, if I touch her she'll raise her quills up and if I attempt to pick her up, snap and back into the ball she goes. I'm frustrated too myself, but as others have said, just gotta keep at it and she'll come around over time, might take a week, month, some even a year.

And as LarryT said, its just the fun of having a hedgehog, is them going to the bathroom while they're running on the wheel. If the wheel is hard to clean, you might try one of LarryT's Carolina Storm Wheels made from a cake topper, I've yet had to soak it to clean it, usually just run hot water on it for a minute or two and wipe clean.


----------



## lolita1231 (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha, thank you very much, I'm just going to keep at getting him used to me. I know he'll come around eventually


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Avoid kissing sounds. My Whyte HATES kissing sounds.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Puffers315 about getting a Carolina Storm Wheel. I only have to wipe my wheels down with a bit of vinegar most mornings. I do take them out of the cage to give them a full rinse every other day, but it's definitely a huge difference from the scrubbing and soaking I used to have to do every morning with my old wheels.

I just wanted to add, it's definitely important to get your hedgehog used to your voice too. I know I find myself talking in a quiet, gentle voice around my huffier hedgies, but really it's best to talk at your normal volume, and to go about your normal movements when around your hedgehog. If all you ever do is just sit there still and quiet then your hedgehog's still gonna get huffy when you talk or move.

If you can get some kind of bonding bag, these work great. you hang them around your neck and your hedgie goes inside, then you can just walk around and do your regular things, with the hedgehog getting use to both your movement and your voice. 

When all else fails, bribery works too. Talk to your hedgie and pet them gently, giving them a mealie each time they don't totally ball up. Positive reinforcement never hurts  

Good luck!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oskar is too cute and looks so alert like its possible he'd make a good Guard Hedgie lol


----------

